# "FROM MADRID TO THE SKY ..."



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> like culture for instance


Do you know the _Prado_ museum, the _Reina Sofía_ museum and the _Thyssen-Bornemisza_ museum?


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Crocodine said:


> Do you know the _Prado_ museum, the _Reina Sofía_ museum and the _Thyssen-Bornemisza_ museum?


yeah i ´ve benn to all of those 3s
the most impressive arquitecturaly speaking is de Reina sofia, loved that elevator in front, and thyssen bornemisza when i went there they were constructing a new phase, made by Foster? weel i dont remember but it was famous arquitect
i dont know if they have finished that new extension though


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Reina Sofia New Extension:



m3c said:


> Pongo unas fotos de la ampliación que hice ayer:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

yes is that one preety impressive


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks for the pics

what a really nice and terrific designe, probably one of the best museum of europe, it´s simplyment amazing and awesome


----------



## unpop_ (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful thread!!!
Thanx for the pics some of them are awsome
Good job!!!


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanx for the pictures, i cant wait to go.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

reina sofia is stunning.


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

nice pictures about reina sofia
thanks


----------



## tomahawk (Apr 29, 2003)

Pongamos unas cuantas fotos mas:


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

thanks for the awesome pics tomahawk


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

MADRID ARENA

Originally Posted & Special Thanks to Frodo




WEST 















SOUTH















NORTH


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Awesome aerial shot, thanks!


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

I want to go to Madrid, awsome pics


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Belo. Muito belo!!


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

great pictures


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

Madrid


----------



## Perico (Aug 12, 2005)

*Come to Madrid, and I'll show you a capital full of monuments and historic places*

Come to Madrid, and I'll show you a capital full of monuments and historic places...!!! :bash: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

MADRID NIGHT LIFE






Originally post by Sonny


----------



## dababest (May 4, 2005)

Great great great great pics! Specially Madrid Arena pictures :eek2:


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Love Madrid


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

excellent pics of Madrid, thanks oduguy!!


----------



## mdet04 (Jun 25, 2004)

^^
I can't see them.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

wow.... estan fantasticas todas esas fotos de Madrid...


----------



## Mickimau (Apr 25, 2006)

Please more pics of this amazing city


----------



## Depredator (Apr 23, 2006)

*Madrid's winter*

Some pics of snow in Madrid...























































Salu2!!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Never see such a view of Madrid , very nice and dear to see this great city's pics , especially in the winter season , thanks !


----------



## frommadridtothesky (Sep 16, 2002)

*HAY UN TEMA CON MI NOMBRE!!! FINE!!!*

A thread with my nick!!!... Very well!!! ... and good idea!!!


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Preciosas!!!


----------



## dido13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Esta genial este thread, hermoso madrid.


----------



## LuisdaMadrid (Nov 2, 2006)

*De Madrid al cielo*

And the Olympic Games goes to... Madrid. 

Esperemos que en el 2016 Madrid pueda tener unos Juegos Olímpicos porque se los merece. En mi blog hay más fotos de Madrid: 
http://madrid2m16.spaces.live.com 

¡¡¡DE MADRID AL CIELO!!! - FROM MADRID TO THE SKY!!


----------



## Già (Jan 6, 2007)

MADRID TE EXTRANO.........


----------



## Marcio4Ever (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## LuisdaMadrid (Nov 2, 2006)

*Madrid*

La verdad es que Madrid es precioso, y para muchos es el gran desconocido. Si queréis conocer Madrid os recomiendo Navidad, aunque está muy bonito todo el año. 

En mi página tengo fotos de Madrid, y hay un álbum con fotos de ocasiones especiales (Madrid en Navidad entre ellas), pero no sé subirlas. Si las queréis ver os vuelvo a dejar el enlace:

http://madrid2m16.spaces.live.com


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

I showed some guys at work a couple of photographic books of Madrid .
They were in disbelief at seeing how beautiful the city is . The city needs to really market itself . If such a tremendously over-rated city like London can do it , then Madrid which is a thousand times nicer with the best nightlife in the world to boot shouldn't have any problem .


----------



## mode55 (Dec 30, 2005)

Posibly the most beautiful city anywhere.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

wow ^^ look at the amount of cranes in this photos


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

My favorite city on World ... MADRID !!!
Great pictures !!!


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

old european cities are beautiful....too bad they don't continue buillding old architectures anymore eh?
everywhere ya go...everyone is building concrete blocks


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

Loshmi said:


> My favorite city on World ... MADRID !!!
> Great pictures !!!




Yor´re welcome


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*original posted =JohnnyMass

*
Metrópolis


















*Plaza de Cibeles e Palacio de Comunicaciones*









*Congreso de los Diputados*









*Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza*


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*original posted =JohnnyMass

*

*Metrópolis*









*Estação de Atocha, Memorial às vítimas do 11 de Março*


















*Plaza de Canalejas*


















*Puerta del Sol*


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*original posted =JohnnyMass

*

*Calle de Arlabán*









*Iglesia de San José*









*Plaza del Angel*









*Pelas ruas de Lavapiés* se não fossem os edifícios mantidos e habitados, as ruas imaculadamente limpas e o estacionamento ordenado diria que estava em Lisboa...



























*O meu "Hotel"! *


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*POSTED BY =JohnnyMass*

*Iglesia de Santa Cruz*


















*Calle de Atocha*









*Palacio de Santa Cruz*









*Plaza Mayor*









*Calle de Toledo*


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*ORIGINAL POSTED BY =JohnnyMass*

*Colegiata de San Isidro*


















*Plaza de Oriente*


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*ORIGINAL POSTED BY =JohnnyMass*


*Jardines de Sabatini*













































*Campo del Moro* (a desenvolver em thread próprio)


















*San Francisco el Grande*


















*Iglesia de San Andres*


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*ORIGINAL POSTED BY =JohnnyMass*
*Parque del Retiro* (a desenvolver em thread próprio)


















*Palacio de Comunicaciones*









*Paseo del Prado*


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*ORIGINAL POSTED BY =JohnnyMass*

*Plaza de España*
Torre de Madrid




































*Calle de Carranza*









*Plaza de Alonso Martinez*









*Calle de Génova*









*Plaza Villa de Paris*


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*ORIGINAL POSTED BY =JohnnyMass*

*Iglesia de Santa Barbara*


















*Plaza de Colón*









*Museo Arqueológico Nacional*


















*Bibloteca Nacional*









*Paseo de Recoletos*


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*ORIGINAL POSTED BY =JohnnyMass*

*Plaza de Cibeles*









*Palacio de Linares*









*Banco de España*


















*Calle de Alcalá*


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

*ORIGINAL POSTED BY =JohnnyMass*


*BBVA e Banesto*









*Banesto*


















*Casino*









*Calle de Sevilla*









*Palace Hotel*









*Plaza de las Cortes*







[/QUOTE][/RIGHT]


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Great shots!!


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

great photos. u are a great ambassador of your magnificent city


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

thank you , you´re welcom


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

Borja said:


> :cheers:




madrid arena photos posted by Borja


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Great city!


----------



## HeavenlySword (Sep 1, 2007)

i want visit Madrid in future


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Fantastic shots of a fantastic city!


----------



## MAD-CITY (Mar 20, 2007)

great post of madrid.
Some pics from ciudadanoMad.
































































from madrid to the sky


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful shots!


----------

